# I love this song!



## Nox (Aug 18, 2008)

I am always bumping into new songs that I absolutely love.  Especially those outside what typical pop radio stations cover.

I thought maybe this could be a thread for listing your favorite song of the day/week, and then post an imeem.com link, or youtube video link to it, so we can all go and listen to it.

I'll go first:

This song from a recent GM commercial, I thought it was very powerful and so frickin' beautiful.  It definitely has cross-generational appeal.

 Imeem Link: The Story -- Brandi Carlile


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 18, 2008)

YouTube - Morning Life FEEDER

from the movie - remember the daze. I loved the movie also


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 19, 2008)

I love, love, LOVE this version of This Time. This song is a masterpiece to me. 

YouTube - This Time - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 19, 2008)

i'm loving this one today
please post more songs ladies, I love to know what you're hearing these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Blondie - Heart of Glass


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 19, 2008)

I want in! Everytime I listen to this song, I can't help but to get goosebumps, giggly and just plain damn happy! 

Jamiroquai for ever baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Jamiroquai - Seven days in sunny June


----------



## TonyaB (Aug 19, 2008)

Newly addicted to this song.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 19, 2008)

TonyaB I've been rocking that song all summer! I didn't really like it at first until I played it a couple more times and loved it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

YouTube - Harvey Danger Flagpole Sitta

I love this song.  This isn't the video for this song (couldn't find it), but I cracked up as the poster put a MAC image in it: 

YouTube - Come on Closer - Jem


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks for sharing!!! I loved that song! here's another one by jem (I know it because of the O.C, i'm an addict)

YouTube - The O.C. best music moment #46 - "Maybe I'm Amazed" Jem


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 6, 2009)

I love this song. Plus Courtney looks super fine in this video. WOOT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXcaGvof9yA


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 6, 2009)

This song makes me feel sexy. Love my Pumpkins like MAD!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDNnmooHqjw


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm loving Rihanna - Rehab, and Kanye - Heartless   at the moment... good tracks


----------



## florabundance (Jan 6, 2009)

I really wanted to not like her album but omg this song is just gorgeous:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEkDAsCBuoc


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 6, 2009)

Love the Pumpkins new song. I want to shimmy like the go-go dancers. 

YouTube - Smashing Pumpkins - G.L.O.W.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a slight girl crush on the lovely Miss Strawberry. 

YouTube - TRANSDIMENSIONAL LOVE SONG


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2009)

YouTube - "Someone" (live) - Linda Strawberry


----------



## concertina (Mar 26, 2009)

I adore this song. It never fails to make me smile.

They Might Be Giants - Birdhouse In Your Soul Video by They Might Be Giants - MySpace Video


----------



## Ernie (Mar 26, 2009)

Mary J Blige and U2 ~ One  

YouTube - Mary.J.Blige.(feat.U2).ONE

Love this!


----------



## Zantedge (Mar 26, 2009)

YouTube - Muddy Waters - Caldonia


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

This song makes me ridiculously relaxed

YouTube - Dj Shadow ft. Mos Def - Six Day remix

I play this song in my car all the time... it makes me want to be in a music video in a club?
YouTube - Santogold "Starstruck" 2008

and my SP song that makes me feel sexy... almost dirty actually:
YouTube - Random Drive 4 (Eye - Smashing Pumpkins)
Sadly best sound quality I could find on a video


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 29, 2009)

I love Starstruck. It's actually the reason that I bought her album. 


And of course you know that I love EYE!!!!!!!!! 
Oh, it's supposed to make you feel dirty. It was written for Lost Highway. Billy always makes me feel dirty though. *blush*


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 29, 2009)

These are two songs that I LOVE right now!
YouTube - Kraak & Smaak - Squeeze me
Kraak & Smaak "Squeeze Me"

YouTube - MGMT - Electric Feel
MGMT "Electric Feel"


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG this song is so effing sexy.. i can't stop listening to it!!!!  

YouTube - Flo Rida - Shone (Official Music Video) Ft. Pleasure P


MmmMMMmMMmM... Flo-Rida is yummy


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 17, 2009)

YouTube - P I X I E S - (Hey)

I LOVE this song. If you have seen Zack and Miri you will know this. Kevin Smith picks some of the best songs for his movies, hands down!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 17, 2009)

Did anyone watch Scrubs this week?  They had a version of Outkast's "Hey Ya" that I just loved by a band called Obadiah Parker.  I think that it is a really pretty version.

YouTube - Scrubs "Hey Ya" (HQ)


----------



## Zantedge (Apr 18, 2009)

YouTube - Mando Diao Gloria 


YouTube - Ballad of Cable Hogue--Calexico


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 19, 2009)

Not a huge Flo-Rida fan but he makes pretty catchy songs. I feel like i always like FloRida songs the first 5 times I hear them, and then I get sick of them pretty quickly....
YouTube - Flo rida ft wynter sugar


And this song is just so powerful
YouTube - The Unicorn's Prophecy


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry I cannot get enough of seeing this lady!! Susan Boyle 

The world made fun of her and she sings so beautifully.....I cry everytime I see this 

YouTube - Susan Boyle - Britains Got Talent 2009 Episode 1 - Saturday 11th April


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 19, 2009)

<_______________________<

YouTube - Miley Cyrus - HoeDown ThrowDown (Official CDrip) (+Lyrics)


----------



## Zantedge (Apr 20, 2009)

YouTube - Franz Ferdinand - Lucid Dreams (Full Version)


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 

And this song is just so powerful
YouTube - The Unicorn's Prophecy_


----------



## Zantedge (Apr 25, 2009)

YouTube - Black Mountain - Angels

Don't mind the part at the end, it's the only non-live version I could find.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2009)

I just rediscovered my love for this song. 
Any Mac Dre fans? No, not M.A.C Dre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YouTube - Mac Dre - Boss Tycoon

This is a great song to dance to! Loving this too!
YouTube - DJ Class - I'm The Ish New Version 2009 (feat. Lil Jon, Trey Songz & Jermaine Dupri)


----------



## Zantedge (May 15, 2009)

YouTube - Living Things - Oxygen


----------



## frocher (May 17, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 15, 2009)

YouTube - The Stranglers - Peaches


----------

